# Charla sobre uso de CV AB36 caseros



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Nov 18, 2009)

Buenas, como ya saben termine mi AB36 el cual le meti un bajo de 1200W de 18", la marca es conocida aqui en venezuela pero no es muy profecional que se diga, y lo mueve un power de 2200w, a bajo volumen da un buen bajo, pero al subirle el volumen siento que se pierde un poco, tengo pensado comprar un crosober (a futuro), me podrian decir alguna de las posibles causas por la cuales pueda pasar este efecto, podria ser por la forma en "B" que tiene la garganta del bajo, seria recomendable quitarsela, o a lo mejor al ponerle el crosober gane algo mas de bajo, o puede ser porque todo este nuevo, gracias de antemano



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Tema desprendido desde _este hilo_


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 18, 2009)

DJ UNDERGROUND dijo:


> Buenas, como ya saben termine mi AB36 el cual le meti un bajo de 1200W de 18", la marca es conocida aqui en venezuela pero no es muy profecional que se diga, y lo mueve un power de 2200w, a bajo volumen da un buen bajo, pero al subirle el volumen siento que se pierde un poco



Si es un woofer de esos "chinos" o "Bohem" créeme que no es de 1200W, y tu amplificador ¿estas seguro que es de 2200W? ¿que modelo es?


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 18, 2009)

DJ UNDERGROUND dijo:


> Buenas, como ya saben termine mi AB36 el cual le meti un bajo de 1200W de 18", la marca es conocida aqui en venezuela pero no es muy profecional que se diga, y lo mueve un power de 2200w, .................


 
Felicitaciones por tu proyecto concluido.!!!!



DJ UNDERGROUND dijo:


> Buenas, .....me podrian decir alguna de las posibles causas por la cuales pueda pasar este efecto, podria ser por la forma en "B" que tiene la garganta del bajo, seria recomendable quitarsela, o a lo mejor al ponerle el crosober gane algo mas de bajo, o puede ser porque todo este nuevo, gracias de antemano


 
Preguntas algo tontas pero vale la pena:

1 - La fase del subwoofer (lease AB36) es la misma o es invertida de la caja full range que tenes arriba?

2 - La caja con su diseño no invierte la fase de la onda? Con lo cual tu subgrave va conectado invertido que la full.

3 - Puede que tambien tengas un problema de plano esto es que debe colocar las cajas de graves mas adelante o mas atras que las de full range.

saludos y suerete

Juan Jose


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Nov 18, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Si es un woofer de esos "chinos" o "Bohem" créeme que no es de 1200W, y tu amplificador ¿estas seguro que es de 2200W? ¿que modelo es?


si es una bohen jajajaja, como cuanto calculas que puede ser realmente entonces viejo, y el power es un topp pro TRX2500



Juan Jose dijo:


> Felicitaciones por tu proyecto concluido.!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



viejo si me pudieras esplicar un poco mas sencillo te lo agradeceria


----------



## Nimer (Nov 18, 2009)

DJ UNDERGROUND dijo:


> si es una bohen jajajaja, como cuanto calculas que puede ser realmente entonces viejo, y el power es un topp pro TRX2500



700W @ 2Ω Por canal.
500W @ 4Ω Por canal.
350W @ 8Ω Por canal.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 18, 2009)

DJ UNDERGROUND dijo:


> si es una bohen jajajaja, como cuanto calculas que puede ser realmente entonces viejo, y el power es un topp pro TRX2500



Mira, yo tengo 2 Bohem 15" 500W, pero esos son vatios programa! 

1) Vatios Nominales o RMS 0dB
2) Vatios Programa +3dB
3) Vatios Pico o Maximos +6dB (no siempre)

El que yo tengo a lo mucho es 250W rms, me arriesgo a decir que el tuyo es 500W rms

Bohem no se si sea mejor que cualquier parlante chino que encuentres aquí en Venezuela porque de igual forma la marca no tiene página web y no te suministran los parámetros Thiele Small del altavoz.

Igualmente yo no veo a Bohem para graves, solo para full rango. Pero si eso es lo que hay entonces para adelante. En preferencia de marcas económicas preferiría selenium para la vía de graves. Y Eminence para full rango. Pero el dinero es quien manda y hay que arroparse hasta donde llega la cobija. 

El power lo veo bien, solo que si tienes conectado el grave en un solo canal a 8ohm está recibiendo 350W rms a según: http://www.topppro.com/trx series/trx-series-es.html

Por lo demás creo que vas a tener que darte unas leídas de "fase y desfase" de altavoces.




Nimer dijo:


> 700W @ 2Ω Por canal.
> 500W @ 4Ω Por canal.
> 350W @ 8Ω Por canal.



Exactamente!


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola. No me quiero ir del tema porque es para otro subforo. pero.... a modo de rapida respuesta y mera orientacion:
No confundir POLARIDAD con FASE en un sistema de altavoces.
La polaridad es la conexcion electrica de los terminales semejantes a los potenciales semejantes. Dicho mas criollo tenes que conectar positivo con positivo para que los parlantes muevan todos en el mismo sentido cuando viene una onda alterna de sonido. 
FASE es otra cosa. es la variacion de desajustes de tiempos o distancias recorridas por la onda sonora y se mide en grados. Es a partir de la generacion de la onda por el mov. del diafragma por la exitacion electrica de la bobina. 

Por ejemplo: dos parlantes conectados a un mismo amplificador y ubicados hacia el mismo lugar (por ejemplo mirando para arriba) tienen igual polaridad y fase para la misma generacion de sonido.
Dos parlantes conectados con la misma polaridad pero uno mirando hacia arriba y el otro hacia abajo tiene IGUAL POLARIDAD PERO FASE INVERTIDA. El que esta para abajo tiene un desfaseje de 180 grados con lo cual en algunas frecuenciias se cnaselan las ondas de presion sonora y parece que se van los graves.,

Tu caja AB36 tiene el parlante colocado de forma algo no convencional y el diseño de la caja tiene una especie de corrector de fase pero puede que al ser un clon no todod sea perfecto y tengas un desfasaje con la caja bass reflex que tiene fase cero. 

Pruebas: controla que positivo y negativo de cada parlante coincida con las borneras de ambas cajas. 
luego controlas que tu amplificador tiene conectados los parlantes con igual polaridad en ambos canales.
Si asi esta todo y se produce la cancelancion de graves entonces INVIERTE la polaridad del subgrave o AB36 y vuelves a probar. Te sorprenderas de los graves GORDOS que obtendras si efectivamente habia cancelacion de ondas por este motivo

si no pasa nada entonces todo lo que te dije esta demas y habra que buscar algun otro motivo por el que se te estan cancelando los graves.

mucha suerte ysaludos (menos mal que era una rapida.....)

Juan Jose


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Nov 19, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Mira, yo tengo 2 Bohem 15" 500W, pero esos son vatios programa!
> 
> 1) Vatios Nominales o RMS 0dB
> 2) Vatios Programa +3dB
> ...


gracias viejo por tu tiempo, de hecho lo tengo asi como dices el bajo en una salida y el medio con una trompeta en la otra, entonces para sacarle mas probecho al power lo tengo que trabajar en bridger verdad?, pero eso sera cuando me compre el crosober, y con respecto al bajo yo estaba claro que no era gran cosa lo que estaba comprando pero como dijiste el dinero es el que manda y ya los eminence no son tan baratos, pero esta sonido es para tenerlo aqui en un negocio asi que no siempre lo voy a tener a toda mecha jajajaja ya tengo la caja en lo que pueda vendo ese bajo y me compro uno mejor (claro cuando pueda) jajajaja saludos



Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. No me quiero ir del tema porque es para otro subforo. pero.... a modo de rapida respuesta y mera orientacion:
> No confundir POLARIDAD con FASE en un sistema de altavoces.
> La polaridad es la conexcion electrica de los terminales semejantes a los potenciales semejantes. Dicho mas criollo tenes que conectar positivo con positivo para que los parlantes muevan todos en el mismo sentido cuando viene una onda alterna de sonido.
> FASE es otra cosa. es la variacion de desajustes de tiempos o distancias recorridas por la onda sonora y se mide en grados. Es a partir de la generacion de la onda por el mov. del diafragma por la exitacion electrica de la bobina.
> ...



ok viejo lo probare gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Cacho (Nov 19, 2009)

Separado del tema original, sigan nomás con la charla que está bastante buena.

JJosé, dale nomás con las fases, que acá tenés todo el lugar que quieras 

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 19, 2009)

OK cacho! gracias. La verdad que es un tema muy interesante y que te tira por la borda muchos proyectos sobre todo cuando veo en internet bafles estrambólicos con parlantes por todas las paredes y mirando para cualquier lado y dicen que suenen bien? escuchar no tiene precio para poder saber que son.

A proposito, vamos primero con los conceptos basicos y luego seguimos segun el interes del foro.

_Polaridad y Fase._

*La polaridad* tiene valores discretos osea tiene dos posibles valores y ahi se acaba la discución. En un altavóz (parlante, bocina, traductor, etc....) tienes dos contactos de conecion generalmante marcados con polaridad _positivo y negativo. _pero la corriente de un amplificador es alterna 
entonces empezamos con la complegidad! Por que todos sabemos que la tension alterna no tiene polaridad sino que cambia continuamente. Bueno, pero desde un cero hay que empezar y ese cero es la polarridad. Significa que si alimentas tu altavóz con una tensión alterna y conectas _mas con mas y menos con menos_ el primer movimiento del cono sera hacia adelante y luego seguira la ley de la corriente alterna. Si conectas dos altavoces con la misma polaridad ambos se moveran hacia adelante en el primer pulso de señal de audio. Si por el contrario conectas otro altavóz con polaridad invertida este último desplazara su cono hacia atras al mismo tiempo que los otros dos lo haran hacia adelante cuando comiense la señal de audio.
_Que hace que la polaridad varie?_. Pues solo una conexcion fisica intencional de los conectores y nada mas. No hay aspectos electrónicos que hagan que un amplificador invierta la polaridad de los altavoces intencionalmente.

*La fase* por su lado tiene que ver con el aspecto acustico de la señal de audio generada por la traduccion electroacustica de los parlantes. Dicho en criollo, tiene que ver con el movimiento del sonido en el espacio (aire) luego que sale desde elcono del altavóz.
Puede tener cualquier valor en grados y es un valor continuo, no discreto, osea puede tomar infinitos valores.
_Que hace que la fase varíe?. _Cualquier variación fisica del entorno acustico (bafle, posicion, rebotes, etc...) y tambien ecualizaciones o los mismos crosovers (pasivos o activos). generalmente la fase depende y mucho de la frecuencia y del tiempo de retardo que se añade al sistema. Generalmente se da mayor corrimiento de fase en las frecuencia altas y menos en las bajas. Que se entiende por retardo? pues solo puede ser la colocacion del subgrave un metro atras que los medias altos! eso ya es un retardo de fase importante. Los tipo de filtros empleados tambien plantean diferentes fases y por eso no pueden ser compatibles crosovers de distinto origen de calculo en un mismo bafle. No podemos cortar con un filtro Linkwitz-Riley los medios altos y con un Bessel los bajos aunque los dos sean de 24 db/octava introducen distinta fase al sistema total de altavoces.

Conclusiones: la primera es que hay que respetar siempre la correcta polaridad de los altavoces y no invertirlas porque si. Tambien siempre conviene conectar los altavoces de ambos canales en igual polaridad por mas que estemos utilizando un crosover activo y tengamos frecuencias distintas en ambos canales.
La segunda, respetar las posiciones de los parlantes de manera que queden lo mas en linea posible (Fisicamente hablando) y cuando se fabrican por separado graves y medios agudos la instalación de ambos debe preveer este concepto: osea, no uno mas adelante que el otro. 

Existen instrumentos utilizados por los profecionales del sonido que miden la fase del mismo, y pueden con ellos lograr que se solapen las curvas de presión sonora definitivas irradiadas por cada componente una vez instalado. tambien están los correctores de fase, los procesadores de señal con delay electrónico, y muchas otras herramientas mas que son de ayuda para lograr los mejores resultados.

un sistema extremadamente dependiente de la polaridad y fase de sus componentes es el conocido arreglo en linea o LINE ARRAY y aca se trató muy bien. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/sonido-line-array-7994/#post37604

saludos y seguimos ....


Juan Jose


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2009)

Wowo, Que buena info Juan José_!!! Como no va a crecer el foro!!!

Yo igual tengo un par de AB36 y pues hasta ahora no me han decepcionado a pesar que de no las he pasado a las 2 en paralelo mas de 500W. Que barbaro a gandes distancias que buen grave!!! Y de cerca te "golpea" directamente hasta el ADN.

Unos datos: Si las conectas al reves (invertida una de la otra) se optiene una hermosa cancelación. Se recomieda cablear con "plugs" y no cables para evitar estar revisando las conexiones.

Saludos!!!

PD: Las mias no tiene el famoso tapón en la boca de la garganta, y yo no creo que con eso mejore el rendimiento, si no que lo afecta. Obviemente lo hace Cerwiin Vega por que tiene a su gente que lo calcula TODO, acuerdense que nosotros solo hacemos un clon y pues esperamos que suena bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2009)

Guenas...voy a meter la cuchara con el tema de la fase...

Bien, resulta que para ajustar el rango de frecuencias en las que va a operar mi sub-woofer, he estado estudiando algunos trabajos de don S. Linkwitz, que son una cosa verdaderamente increíble con respecto a las ecualizaciones y ajuste de fases, pero mi caso se los voy a contar cuando escriba el segundo post del subwoofer.

Lo que iba a decir es que, con respecto a los filtros Linkwitz-Riley (LR), estos filtros se caracterizan por no alterar la fase relativa de las componentes espectrales de las señales de audio que los atraviesan, sin importar si son pasa-bajos o pasa-altos. No es que estos filtros no desfasen, ya que todos los filtros lo hacen, pero lo bueno de estos filtros es que acústicamente las señales que llegan, por ejemplo al tweeter y al medio, conservan exactamente los desfasaje eléctricos relativos entre ellas, esto es: supongamos que tenemos una señal que es la suma de una componente de 800Hz y otra de 4000Hz - La primera es derivada al medio por un FPB LR y la segunda al tweeter por un FPA LR. Si inicialmente ambas señales estaban desfasadas 60º, luego de separadas y enviadas a su respectivo parlante el desfasaje se mantiene en 60º, aunque el filtro le haya agregado o quitado algo de fase en el camino...veanlo como que cada filtro suma o resta algo de fase, pero todos suman o restan lo mismo para conservar el desfasaje inicial (aunque no es exactamente así, pero se parece).
Bien, como las señales enviadas a los parlantes conservan "la fase" original, cualquier diferencia de fase acústica se debe única y exclusivamente a la posición relativa de los parlantes entre sí. Siguiendo con el medio y el tweeter, la superficie de radiación central del medio es "mas profunda" que la del tweeter (que es casi externa en uno de domo) lo que ya origina una diferencia de fase de un par de centímetros al menos. Si consideran que la longitud de onda en el aire de una señal de 3kHz (frecuencia de corte típica para medios/altos) es del orden de los 11cm, esa diferencia de 2cm en distancia provoca un desfasaje de 63º a 3kHz.

Para evitar esto es que por ahí se ven baffles donde el tweeter está "mas atrás" que el medio, con la idea de alinear en tiempo los frentes de onda a la frecuencia de cruce, pero con eso no alcanza , por que las otras frecuencias también quedan desfasadas. De ahí surge el uso de filtros pasa-todo para compensar esas diferencias de fase retrasando "virtualmente" al tweeter en una cierta proporcion a cada frecuencia, de forma tal que la corrección de la fase sea completa. Con los filtros pasa-todo se genera un retardo analógico que tiene por efecto "demorar" la señal el tiempo que sea necesario (pero tal vez hace falta mas de un filtro) a fin de que las señales del medio y del tweeter salgan del baffle sin diferencia de fase adicional introducida por la posición de los parlantes.

Lo mismo se puede aplicar entre los medios y los graves, solo que acá la diferencia de distancia son mayores y son mayores las longitudes de onda involucradas, pero todo funciona igual que antes.

Por esto es que en algunos sitios web dice algo como "...los filtros LR son inútiles si no hay alineación temporal de los parlantes...", cosa que no es tan así, pero si no se controlan las diferencias de fase, se pierde todo el efecto de los filtros LR en lo que a fase respecta.

Los problemas de los desfasajes ya los explicó Juan José con lujo de detalles, así que saco la cuchara y me voy...

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 19, 2009)

Buenisimo Ezavalla.! Una ilustracion muy buena de lo que ocurre con los filtros pasivos. La verdad que a mi criterio algo tenian los Linkwitz-riley que los diferenciaban del resto a la hora de ¨sonar mejor y mas plano¨pero pense que era cosa de mi oido. 
Personalmente me gusta siempre encontrar una teoria aplicada a la practica para que todo tenga su fundamanto como debe ser. 
No hay GURUS del sonido, solo profecionales que estudiaron y aplicaron todos los conocimientos agregando siempre el I+D que caracteriza a toda ciencia.

Tacatomon, me parece muy buena opcion de sublow las Ab36!. No estoy para nada custionando su funcionamiento ni nada que se le parezca. Menos aun, que no tuve nunca el placer de escuchar una. Me parecen un diseño muy exigente para el parlante, tiene ese tapon que a mi criterio es un compresor de graves pero puede que con su parlante, cuando haces el clon siempre debes ajustar. de todas maneras, ya por el tipo horn y por los volumenes manejados ese sub low seguro pero seguro que suena muuuuuy bien y grave.

saludos

y seguimos ....

Juan Jose


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Buenisimo Ezavalla.! Una ilustracion muy buena de lo que ocurre con los filtros pasivos. La verdad que a mi criterio algo tenian los Linkwitz-riley que los diferenciaban del resto a la hora de ¨sonar mejor y mas plano¨pero pense que era cosa de mi oido.
> Personalmente me gusta siempre encontrar una teoria aplicada a la practica para que todo tenga su fundamanto como debe ser.
> No hay GURUS del sonido, solo profecionales que estudiaron y aplicaron todos los conocimientos agregando siempre el I+D que caracteriza a toda ciencia.



Ojo Juan José que no son solo pasivos, los activos son lo mismo, solo que tienen el amplificador de por medio. La ventaja de los LR activos  es que podés llegar a 4º orden sin esfuerzo y reducir la carga de "frecuencias inadecuadas" sobre los parlantes. Con los pasivos solo podés llegar a 2º orden, y según cuenta don Linkwitz, la coherencia de fase solo se extiende una octava para arriba y abajo de la frecuencia de corte, habiendo optimizado el filtro con computadora...

Te recomiendo que leas el paper de Linkwitz del 1978 para que veas como el tipo domina la rsta de los parlantes y como arma un filtro LR de 4º orden pero "acústico"...mitad electrónico, mitad con la curva de respuesta del parlante. Y lo peor es que anda!!!! por que yo lo he hecho para mis baffles y lo he probado con ruido rosa....y es increíble ver como recorta trabajando de esa forma...


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 19, 2009)

Gracias Ezavalla. No conocia esa propiedad de los LR activos. Voy a leer el paper y luego comentamos. 
19787, avanzadito el señor no? SEÑOR.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Gracias Ezavalla. No conocia esa propiedad de los LR activos. Voy a leer el paper y luego comentamos.
> 19787, avanzadito el señor no? SEÑOR.



Si...muy avanzado...
Acá tenes el paper escaneado: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/x-sb80-3wy.htm

Saludos!


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Nov 21, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Wowo, Que buena info Juan José_!!! Como no va a crecer el foro!!!
> 
> Yo igual tengo un par de AB36 y pues hasta ahora no me han decepcionado a pesar que de no las he pasado a las 2 en paralelo mas de 500W. Que barbaro a gandes distancias que buen grave!!! Y de cerca te "golpea" directamente hasta el ADN.
> 
> ...


viejo yo tambien e pensado en eso de que el tapon de la garganta afente al bajo como tu dices eso fue diseñado para un bajo CERWIN VEGA, yo igual se lo puse a mi AB pero e pensado en quitarselo, voy hacer varias pruebas a ver que decido, ya forre la caja y me suena mejor, a la tapa le pegue alfombra para que absorbiera un poco el golpe ya que sonaba como si estuviera floja por mas que la apretara me gusta como suena como ya dije el sitio donde esta es medio cerrado el domingo la pongo a sonar en un sitio mas abierto a ver que tal, saludos


----------

